# J.Lizzle Syntherol Pectoral Log



## J.Lizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

K1 asked me to post this over here too..so here we go.

Im gonna be brave and post pics on Day 1 of my Syntherol run on Chest.

Just done the first lot of injections each pec....i think 1inch even on my lower pec may be too much... 1/2inch might be better.

Everything went fine...gave it a good massage.

This week will be every other day to get used to it for 10days or so..then ill start off with the proper routine of everyday.

From the front it has an ok shape...just lacks thickness from the side.

*Pics below*











I've been training about 4years now and my chest hasnt got thicker at all in over 2years...really gets me down so this is a last resort.

Thanks.
J


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

If the damn thing would get thickness I wouldnt even try Syntherol...but nothing will make it thicker.

This week will just be every other day injections just to get used to it...then in a week ill start the proper log.

I honestly think *1/2 inch* will be fine for my lower pec to..as i dont exactly have thick pecs.

Cheers


----------



## K1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for swinging over man...Going to be good to see a pictoral log of a Syntherol pec protocol!!


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice with another log about syntherol!
I will follow this as well.
Good luck!


----------



## K1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just a few tips for you to assure you are maximizing your gains while still keeping the natural look of the muscle...I know you are going to be starting with a varied protocol until week two when you will follow Big A's protocol:

1) Make sure to inject as slow as you possibly can...Syntherol is a much more refined liquid then steroids are, so it will move faster through the pin! Make sure to keep the injection under control and slow...This will keep you from getting knots and/or that lumpy look.....

2) Make sure to massage the injected area post injection...I would suggest getting yourself a small 2" paint roller! You do not want to massage too vigirously as that can cause bruising and too little can cause knotting...I found that a small paint roller gives a more smooth, even massage to the muscle group.....

3) Make sure you are doing some light weight, heavy sets post injection (after massaging)...This will help move the oil through the muscle group and get the muscle pumping...Even if you are not working that muscle group on that day make sure to do those sets!

4) You want to make sure you are at your optimal anabolic state when you finally reach the maintenance, as that is when you are going to working towards the permanent gains...So if you are running any anabolics time them around when you start the real protocol so that once the 4wk cycle is over those will be kicking in at the time of maintenance.....


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks.

The only reason im doing a week of every other day is just to let my chest get used to the jabs...less chance of scar tissue build up when i start too.

Ive ordered some 30g 1/2inch needles so will minimise scar tissue also

K1....do you think 1/2inch will be ok for my lower pec going by the size of my chest?


----------



## K1 (Feb 20, 2013)

J.Lizzle said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The only reason im doing a week of every other day is just to let my chest get used to the jabs...less chance of scar tissue build up when i start too.
> 
> ...



1/2" should work fine for your purposes here.....


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

Good!

All being well i'll do a second run but lets see how this one goes!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice post lizzle.will follow and appreciate the follow along pictorial.:


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 20, 2013)

Guys...this thread will be kept alive.

I wish i didnt have to use Syntherol...but this is a pic of me 3years ago...before i touched AAS...chest is still as flat as it is now...

Tried all sorts of training.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 21, 2013)

Subscribed! Will be following this one closely!


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Got second lot of jabs later today


----------



## powders101 (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking foward to seeing your progress through this cycle.


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Did second lot of jabs then went and trained. Takes me about 30mins to do the jabs...maybe a little longer.


----------



## powders101 (Feb 21, 2013)

How many injections are you doing per pec? Are you doing the 9 per - 18 total?

Any chance you could post a pic and mark off the locations that you are injecting?


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 21, 2013)

Im just doing 3 rows of 3 mate...as big a described. 
following it from howtodoinjections.com


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Due to jab again today...think i have a tiny lump tho from thursdays jabs...altho it was fine at the time.

Cant wait for my 30gauge needles come...thinner than a slin pin so will be so easy then!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 23, 2013)

Look forward to seeing the results of this.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see some progress pics!!


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Progress pics wont be for a while.
I will start officially Tuesday...with the everyday injections. 
So 10days from Tuesday i will post the first lot of pics


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 23, 2013)

Done next set of jabs.
Its easy enough to do.

Its just the time it takes!


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 24, 2013)

I can already see a slight change with a little pump on...looking fuller already.

My last eod jabs on monday..

Then Wednesday i will Start day 1 properly.


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow man 18 injects per day


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 24, 2013)

I cant see pics? Box with question mark
.u guys see?


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 25, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I cant see pics? Box with question mark
> .u guys see?



Must be something on your end? Showing up fine here.


----------



## AGGRO (Feb 25, 2013)

I love following these Syntherol threads. The real results are much better then those stupid ass bullshit youtube videos of those guys with implants!


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 25, 2013)

'Just done next lot of injections! 

Can feel a small lump so gonna massage the hell out of it....injected slowly too.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah keep it warmed up and foam mini rollers are handy for even pressure when massaging area 
Thanks lizzle


----------



## J.Lizzle (Feb 27, 2013)

Was gonna start day 1 today...but i have chest tomorrow so going to start tomorrow.
Last lot of jabs on monday left some lumps...so they've nearly gone now...got my new needles and syringles as i was using slin pins and took a lot to push it in with the thin plunger so these new ones will be better.

First lot of pics will go up in 10days from tomorrow

Wish me luck.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 27, 2013)

Right on lizzle.hell I thot pics before were great with low bf u got goin . Whats your height and weight? .Thanks for update bro..


----------



## J.Lizzle (Mar 3, 2013)

Still on track guys.
Today is day 4.

Im injecting which takes roughly 45mins then i go have a shot shower and have a good massage..

Even with this im still getting a few lumps...and a bruise here and there.

So easy as im using 30g yellow ones for the half inch.

Next saturday will be day 10 so will get some photos up then.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 3, 2013)

Right on Lizzle ..I can tell you have great determination which always leads to excellent results.. nothing worse than goin half assed..thanks bro


----------



## J.Lizzle (Mar 4, 2013)

Think im going to have to stop.
Im using the thinnest needles, injecting very slowly, probaby like 2mins an injection.

Still getting lumps all over and my pec feels like a hard lump.

Im massaging twice a day in a hot shower and also a few times during the day.


PERSONALLY im thinking of just doing it twice a week pre chest at 1ml each shot as this means ill still be getting 18ml a week in each pec.

Just can't be dealing with all these lumps


----------

